# Throttlestop error: CPU not supported



## Leoseg (May 9, 2017)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.81 Ghz

Been trying to get this program to start for a while now but keep getting the error in the title. I have very little knowledge of this stuff but I heard it has a function that can solve CPU Throttling issues, which might be the cause for my FPS in League of Legends dropping throughout the games. Supposedly you wanna uncheck something called "BD PROCHOT" in the program and that's what I want to try, and see if it helps. I've already disabled all the power saving stuff that I could find in bios and running on high performance in windows.

I tried each version in the download section on both Windows 7 and Windows 10. I guess maybe it's cause my CPU is old and/or the Software is designed for Intel. But if any one knows a way to get a working version going, or know about another Software that has the same function with  enabling/disabling "BD PROCHOT" or whatever, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 9, 2017)

If your CPU throttles I would first try to figure out why it dose that instead of potentially frying it by forcing it in this way. Check your heat sink to see if it's clogged with dust or reapply thermal paste.


----------



## Leoseg (May 9, 2017)

Alright I'll look further into it, thanks.


----------



## 95Viper (May 9, 2017)

Leoseg said:


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.81 Ghz



Does ThrottleStop support your system? I don't believe AMD processors are supported.

Quote from "The ThrottleStop Guide" at NoteBookReview web site:


> *WARNING:* ThrottleStop is an Intel Core 2 and Core i performance monitoring and modification tool. Some manufacturers throttle CPU performance to protect their motherboards or the power adapter from being damaged so keep that in mind before making any changes. Using ThrottleStop to overclock or over volt your CPU or to disable a laptop manufacturer's throttling scheme may damage your computer and is at your own risk.


----------



## unclewebb (May 9, 2017)

ThrottleStop does not support any AMD CPUs.  

The BD PROCHOT signal path, that many Intel owners like to disable, does not exist on AMD CPUs.


----------



## alucasa (May 9, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> If your CPU throttles I would first try to figure out why it dose that instead of potentially frying it by forcing it in this way. Check your heat sink to see if it's clogged with dust or reapply thermal paste.



Cold logic and Throttlestop users don't mix.


----------



## Leoseg (May 10, 2017)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop does not support any AMD CPUs.
> 
> The BD PROCHOT signal path, that many Intel owners like to disable, does not exist on AMD CPUs.



ok well there we go ^^ thanks


----------

